# CUSCO: desde mi propio lente... BY KOKO CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Saludos, buscando un lugar mas personalizado que busque un ambiente mas nostalgico y melancolico de la ciudad imperial he querido crear este thread para poner mis propias fotos acerca de mi visión personal de ese CUSCO milenario español e inca mestizo que es el que tantos turistas vienen a buscar...

No puedo dejar de empezar con la frase que embandera mi pensamiento sintiendome asi mestizo mezcla de inca y español como mi ciudad como mi raza...

*
KAUSACHUN QOSQOLLAJTA !!!
*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*LA IGLESIA DE SANTA CLARA*

*SANTA CLARA*

En esta primera entrega la zona de Santa Clara y San Pedro

EL ARCO DE SANTA CLARA VISTA PORSTERIOR, al fondo la iglesia de la Merced










La iglesia de San Pedro al fondo










Placa conmemorativa










Esta calle estaba llena de vendedores ambulantes que fueron reubicados y que no dejaban ver la bella fachada de la iglesia de santa Clara,


































































Detalles



























































Fachada










Torre









Torre de Santa Clara




















*
UYARIWAICHIS KAUSACHUN QOSQOLLAJTA!!!
_________________________________________________________________
*​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas imàgenes y excelente iniciativa, sin duda este thread promete. 

Salu2 Koko Cusco


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread!!! Saludos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gracias por todas las fotos he aprendido más de Cusco con todas tus fotos  y necesito volver con urgencia!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

cusco es tan linda, que compararla es una ofensa jeje xD!!
Buenas fotos bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevere cuzco( o cujco como le dirian en Lima) de los ojos de un cuzquenho!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Excelente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me gustan todas las fotos; nos has sabido mostrar detalles y construcciones que no aparecen con demasiada frecuencia; gracias, pues he visto tales detalles con mucho detalle y me siento más orgulloso de esta ciudad, tan linajuda, tan gallarda y única.
Felicidades y espero que esto sólo sea el comienzo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Magníficas tomas de tu tierra, koko cusco, ¡felicitaciones! Como bien mencionó mi hermano Andrés, este thread promete. A ver con qué más nos deleitas, gracias...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ay como me encanta el cielo cuzqueño!
espero mas fotos koko cusco


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Que buen thread! me ayuda a conocer un poco mas de la ciudad en si, aquellos detalles que cualquier turista despistado no puede apreciar...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas imàgenes y excelente iniciativa, sin duda este thread promete.
> 
> Salu2 Koko Cusco


Pues muchas gracias por la deferencias espero que las disfruten, que bueno saludarte Andres mis respetos y agradecimientos por el lindo trabajo de tus threads hacia mi ciudad y ja ja me hicieron sonreir un poco tus fotos poseras en el album de foristas ja ja



Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente!


Pues me alaga su comentario mas aun viniendo de su persona




xever_7 said:


> Gracias por todas las fotos he aprendido más de Cusco con todas tus fotos y necesito volver con urgencia!!!!!!!


gracias a ti amigo por los comentarios



brian_cusco13 said:


> cusco es tan linda, que compararla es una ofensa jeje xD!!
> Buenas fotos bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 gracias por el comentario... wayquicha



mangolight said:


> chevere cuzco( o cujco como le dirian en Lima) de los ojos de un cuzquenho!


en verdad muchas gracias



Limeñito said:


> Excelente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Me gustan todas las fotos; nos has sabido mostrar detalles y construcciones que no aparecen con demasiada frecuencia; gracias, pues he visto tales detalles con mucho detalle y me siento más orgulloso de esta ciudad, tan linajuda, tan gallarda y única.
> Felicidades y espero que esto sólo sea el comienzo.


Que bueno que se puedan apreciar bien lo que otros lentes no muestran tan amenudo



Canelita said:


> Magníficas tomas de tu tierra, koko cusco, ¡felicitaciones! Como bien mencionó mi hermano Andrés, este thread promete. A ver con qué más nos deleitas, gracias...


Pues dejame decirte dos cosas amiga una que muchas gracias por el comentario y otra que no sabia que eras hermana de Andres pues cunato gusto me da, Andres tiene muy buenas fotos en los threads que hizo del cusco por lo cual creo que se ha ganado la simpatia y aprecio de muchos cusqueños del SCC saludos



dra.naths said:


> ay como me encanta el cielo cuzqueño!
> espero mas fotos koko cusco


Tanto gusto amiga, espero satisfacer esas espectativas...



Darko_265 said:


> Que buen thread! me ayuda a conocer un poco mas de la ciudad en si, aquellos detalles que cualquier turista despistado no puede apreciar...


Estimado Darko en verdad que ni yo mismo habia reparado en ese tipo de detalles de no ser por el pèdido de un forista de mostrar detalles de las iglesias aveces pasamos de largo y nos perdemos lo mejor que esos lugares tienen para ofrecernos...

Bueno solo me queda expresar mi asombro por la acogida del thread ... y que bueno que haya sido asi estare posteando fotos frescas del material que ya tengo listo y de otras que he posteado en otro thread pero que seguramente algunos se perdieron para que las puedan ver mejor... de tal manera que veran fotos nuevas y fotos pasadas en ese orden alterno.

Muchisimas gracias a todos por sus comentarios y bueno pasemos al siguiente envio...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*SANTA CLARA Y SAN PEDRO SEGUNDA PARTE*


*
SANTA CLARA Y SAN PEDRO SEGUNDA PARTE
*

Una en sepia... se aprecia la calle Santa Clara a la derecha el colegio 
Nacional de Ciencias y a la izquiera Santa Clara










La iglesia de San Pedro 










El mercado central del Cusco coonstruido por la compañia de Gustave Eiffel










Santa Clara desde San Pedro vista opuesta










mercado central










El remozado teatro Garcilazo










Teatro Garcilazo y su espectaculo KUSIKAY, según he escuchado presentan obras teatrales de primer nivel...










fachada de San Pedro












Detalles










Plaza










más alla en el cerro los bosques










y para terminar esta que me encanta parece que se reflejara el cielo en las pistas adoquinadas










Para despedirce el arco de Santa Clara












*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Aaahhh, qué lindo tu comentario, koko cusco. Debo hacer una aclaración, empero...Andrés es efectivamente mi hermano, pero mi hermano forístico :lol:. Lo que sucede es que (como siempre digo) nuestra madre la Pachamama nos parió el mismo mes y empezamos juntos en Incascrapers, junto a Kametza y Darko 265. Es que a veces me quiero colgar de la buena fama y reputación de mi buen compañero Inkandrew... hno: :lol:.

¡Saludos, koko, perdón por la bromita! 



koko cusco said:


> Pues dejame decirte dos cosas amiga una que muchas gracias por el comentario y otra que no sabia que eras hermana de Andres pues cunato gusto me da, Andres tiene muy buenas fotos en los threads que hizo del cusco por lo cual creo que se ha ganado la simpatia y aprecio de muchos cusqueños del SCC saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Definitivamente es una ciudad preciosa, y no me cansaré de decirlo. Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Como bien dice nathy, el cielo cusqueño es hermosísimo, y le haces justicia en tus fotos. He escuchado muy buenas cosas del show de Kusikay, por cierto. Y a todo esto, un amigo me comentó que han cerrado o están por cerrar El Ayllu, ¿es cierto??? Me daría tanta pena, recuerdo que es un lugar encantador, ponían música clásica de fondo y el chocolate que servían es delicioso... 

Nuevamente, lindas fotos y gracias por los detalles, es lo que pasa desapercibido muchas veces...


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Es Cusco,lo demas es incorrecto,ok? cujco segun los que viven en lima asi pues jajajaja asi como ojcion? jajajja ay! o estea??? jajajaja ayayay! o cuzco? si te crees español que tiene la razon,mismo reycito que manda a callar a todo en mundo...:lol: al fin y al cabo escriban como les plazca es mas yo se que lo seguiran haciendo con z solo por dar la contra :lol: para que mato higado...saluditos desde CUSCO!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Saludos, buscando un lugar mas personalizado que busque un ambiente mas nostalgico y melancolico de la ciudad imperial he querido crear este thread para poner mis propias fotos acerca de mi visión personal de ese CUSCO milenario español e inca mestizo que es el que tantos turistas vienen a buscar...
> 
> No puedo dejar de empezar con la frase que embandera mi pensamiento sintiendome asi mestizo mezcla de inca y español como mi ciudad como mi raza...
> 
> ...


Muy buena intro KOKO,expresas el sentimiento de la mayoria de cusqueños...^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*REQUIESCANT IN PACE... "DESCANSA EN PAZ" ALMUDENA SEGUNDA PARTE*

*REQUIESCANT IN PACE... "DESCANSA EN PAZ" ALMUDENA SEGUNDA PARTE*

























































































































La muerte... nos quiebra el alma










Las flores para los seres queridos










*Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!*​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bonitas las fotos koko cusco....... kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda eres el Forista Revelaciòn, muy buenas fotos ... ahora me gusta mas La Almudena. Salu2 Koko Cusco.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

que lindo cementerio! .. porque no lo conoci!!! grrrr!!!.. tanto tiempo en cuzco mongeando sin saber a donde ir y ni enterada q habia un cementerio tan lindo ( q tonta! )

lindas fotos Koko!.. y espero ver mas de Cuzco!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos koko!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*ALMUDENA TERCERA PARTE ...FINAL*

*ALMUDENA TERCERA PARTE ...FINAL*

Algunos frescos en la parte exterior ... 

La devocion a la Virgen de la Almudena










Las incontrastables danzas mestizas del Cusco ... presentes en cada fiesta y la mayoria de origen Paucartambino (Paucartambo - Cusco)

Un Kollacha (jovencito), danza de jovenes solteros

Detras suyo con una especie de montera un Danzaq

El Qhapac Negro o en su traduccion Negro Rico una de las danzas más tradicionales del Cusco

El Mageño con su mascara narigona casaca de cuero y sombrero levantando una cerveza, representa a los arrieros y gamonales de la region del valle de Mages en Arequipa que llegaban a Paucartambo a comerciar

A su derecha Una SAJRA o diablo sus trajes fueron inspirados en la salida del sol de tres cruces paucartambo... Unica en el mundo.

Y finalmente un Qhapaq Qolla, representa a los arrieros de la meseta del Qollao que traian a comerciar rebaños de llamas de la región del altiplano










Las mujeres mestizas festejando


































































Solo dos palabras para describir las siguientes fotos... LUGUBRE y Tetrico





































*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*​​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, me gusta lo que muestras ... La Plaza de La Almudena se ha vuelto en uno de mis rincones favoritos del Cusco.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, te felicito ... Cusco es una ciudad bastante fotogénica


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sin lugar a dudas la ciudad más emblematica del Perú, siempre me da mucho gusto ver fotos de esta ciudad, hace muchisimos años que fuí y q bien q no cambie ese ambiente de siglos que tiene.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> S*in duda eres el Forista Revelaciòn*, muy buenas fotos ... ahora me gusta mas La Almudena. Salu2 Koko Cusco.


de eso no hay duda...... Koko Cusco forista revelación.... y cuando van a abrir el thread para nominar las diferentes categorías?¿?¿?¿


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

comparto esa opinion.... contagia esas tus ganas por mostrar nuestra cultura.. por q todos sientan ese orgullo por nuestra tierra... y hablo de todos todos los peruanos claro de este foro... q buenas fotos,, muy bien koko


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> de eso no hay duda...... Koko Cusco forista revelación.... y cuando van a abrir el thread para nominar las diferentes categorías?¿?¿?¿


OOHHHH acepto la nominacion ja ja ja :clown:

Pues gracias por tanta buena honda je je pero me parece que se excedieron con el galardon je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Una pregunta mas ?? ja ja la premiacion sera con smoking o frag??? ja ja ja


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

hwemosas fotos, koko!
q buenisimas realmnt
q calidad!!
grax xlas pixs bro!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Y EN LA SECCION SI TE LO PERDISTE...*



*

Y EN LA SECCION SI TE LO PERDISTE...

*
*
Bien y como preparando la atmosfera de lo que voy a postear y para los que no lo vieron algo del Cusco cosmopolita de noche*

Empezo a llover y la piedra de las veredas y los adoquines de las calles relfejan las luces nocturnas










Local del Banco de Credito










Palacio de Justicia










Como pasar por la avenida y no ver esto...santo domingo









Centro comercial en la avenida el SOL



















La Trattoria Italiana en el portal de mantas donde comienza la avenida el Sol y se junta con la Plaza de Armas del Cusco



















Un restaurant










La Bondiet una pasteleria donde venden sandwiches jugos cafes chocolates y esas cosas el dueño es cusqueño casado con un alemana ... me gusta por la ambientacion y por que hay periodicos y revistas que uno puede leer mientras toma su cafe muy bohemio el concepto










El Bar Peru la antigua barra del hotel CUSCO muy bonito sitio










Una tienda de prendas de alpaca bastante costosas aunque no tanto como las de vicuña.










Aqui un perunisimo infaltable BEMBOS... me llamo la atencion el combo uchucuta ja ja










Bueno y aqui la gente cusqueña celebrando el dia mundial del turismo y no vaser... una ciudad que vive del turismo la industria sin chimeneas










La joyeria ALDOS tienen unas joyas que cuestan una obsenidad ( miles de dolares)










Esta quedo curiosa desde el suelo todo se ve pequeñito je je










otro que llego para quedarse je je MC Donalds siempre luciendo atiborrado de gente










restaurant naturista la casa ecologica










aqui sigue el concierto










Vista del casa andina desde la calle, me gusta como se integro el muro inca iluminado con el hotel lo mismo vi pero mucho mas espectacular dentro del hotel Libertador




























estas ultimas ya no son de la plaza pero no queria dejar de mostrarlas hotel casa andina calle san agustin










una plazoleta cerca a Limacpampa











Comentarios...


*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*​


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas pixs, bn x cusco!!!!!!! se ve muy leendo!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaay q liiiiiiinda la Av El Sol de noche!
wow.. q buenos recuerdos! .. como quiero volver a Cusco!!!
excelentes fotos !!! me encantaron!!!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Simplemente bárbaro. Por algo Cusco siempre me ha parecido la ciudad más bonita del Perú.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Muy lindo tu trabajo koko,excelente!!^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

muchas gracias por los comentarios a todos...!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ey! tio tus fotos estan cheveres kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Fotazoss koko!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*PLAZOLETA NAZARENAS*



*
PLAZOLETA NAZARENAS
*

A pedido de la Dra.Naths

la fachada del monasterio hotel 5 estrellas










detalles 




















Unas tiendas y negocios aledaños










plazoleta



















me encantan estos balcones



















plazoleta










Y estas en sepia que casi siempre pongo en mis posts titulada congelado en el tiempo










bueno espero comentarios para mandar mas de nazarenas

*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!​*​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué más puedo decir... bellísimo!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*
PLAZOLETA DE NAZARENAS II
*

El escudo de la casa cabrera










Nazarenas











Casa Cabrera hoy MAP Museo de Arte Precolombino perteneciente al dueño del museo Larco de Lima y que contiene una bella coleccion de cerameos oro plata conchas espondilos de diferentes culturas peruanas Moches Chimus Incas etc etc etc... desde un enfoque artistico como exposicion de obras de arte.










la entrada del Fallen Angel restaurant y discoteca










MAP























































Y este era un lugar de curas contiguo a lo que fue un monasterio y que ahora es el HOTEL MONASTERIO (Pronto dicen que albergará una nueva ampliacion del Hotel 5 estrellas el monasterio, dijeron que tendría 60 suites pisina etc etc etc)










Detalle de culebras en el muro inca










Detalle del aldabón










Detalles de los tritones que adornan esta puerta










































































Iglesia de las Nazarenas que hoy forma parte del Hotel Monasterio y que es su sala de reuniones


















​
*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!​*


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> A pedido de la Dra.Naths


Graciaaaaaaaas!!! 



koko cusco said:


> ​


U.U Pumacurco!.. grandes recuerdos

gracias koko!!! te pasaste!!! 

gracias mil!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Qué mas puedo decir??? Cusco siempre deslumbra, gracias x las fotos Koko


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW!!
DEFINITIVMNT
FORISTA REVELACION
KOKO BRO PERFECTAS FOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo el thread! Qué bien cuidan el Centro Histórico del Cusco!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias por los comentarios realmente hay muchos detalles que pasan desapercibidos de las calles y casonas coloniales que los turistas de a pie genralemnte pasan por alto ... CUSCO CUSCO cada dia quiero mas a mi tierra je je


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

en cusco hay arto x restaurar y apreciar,
pero too se ve lindo realmnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

no se por que esta me recordo mucho a Andres ja ja XD debe ser por el bigoton ja ja ja

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*CASONA EN LA CALLE GARCILAZO*



Paseando por la calle garcilazo entre en esta casona de cuyo nombre no qjuiero acordarme y me di con algunas sorpresas me gustoo bastante




























todavia a niños jugnado ... tranquilamente










pero definitivamente esto es lo que sedujo... estos maravillosos frescos





































*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*
​


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

WOW! que preciosos frescos!!!
y la casona aun se conserva como tal o es hotel? o que hay ahi?

buenas fotos Koko!.. a traves de tus fotos es casi casi como estar en Cusco.. por PM ya te dije cuanto extraño estar x ahi


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> WOW! que preciosos frescos!!!
> y la casona aun se conserva como tal o es hotel? o que hay ahi?
> 
> buenas fotos Koko!.. a traves de tus fotos es casi casi como estar en Cusco.. por PM ya te dije cuanto extraño estar x ahi


creo que es una de las dos casona de esa calle donde aun se puede entrar y tomar fotografias las otras ya se han convertido todas en hoteles u hostales, pero esta tiene muchos locales alquilados a agencias negocios etc etc

pero una buena parte es aun lo que se ve la casona por eso que se ve un infante con su triciclo je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*MAP MUSEO DE ARTE PRECOLOMBINO CUSCO... CASA CABRERA*

_*MAP MUSEO DE ARTE PRECOLOMBINO CUSCO... CASA CABRERA*_​
detalle de el porton










la entrada










la pileta










detalle del patio










mas de la pileta














































*Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!*​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos... del MAP Casa Cabrera
































































*Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!*​​


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenísimas las fotos de la Nazarenas  ... veo a la super exclusiva joyería Stern


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muy buenas fotos koko me encanta ese museo.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda casa... 
Pero no termino de convencerme de su cafe en medio del patio.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> Si se lograba ganar a los españoles luego hubieramos sido invadidos por los ingleses que si tenian una forma cruel de conquistar los pueblos, matando a todos los aborigenas del lugar sin piedad.


o portugueses o holandeses ... como saberlo je je


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> imagina lo que haria con una profesional ja ja naaaa :clown::clown:


No me diras que una cámara comun y corriente llega a tomar tantos detalles pequeños...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*algo nuevo... EL barrio de San Blas*

para mi este barrio tiene una connotacion muy especial por que si bien soy de 
otra zona iva muchas veces a visitar a mi abuela en este barrio y me recuerda mi niñez...


















































































hace como tres que han empezado a haber tormentas electricas muy fuertes ... hace dos o trs años si no me equivoco cayo un rayo que destruyo esa cruz de este templo... pecado gritaban unos castigo del cielo.. mas bien cambio climatico en mi opinion



















San Blas llamado tambien el barrio de los artistas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> No me diras que una cámara comun y corriente llega a tomar tantos detalles pequeños...


uso una cybershot SONY de 7.2 Mega Pixeles de resolucion mas bien una camara de formato casero y que da mucha lata para fotos nocturnas sinembargo he tenido mas exito con estas ultimas je je...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Una panoramica










Avenida el sol desde el palacio de justicia local de la reniec










avenida el sol









Compañia de Jesus










Cupula de la iglesia del triunfo









Compañia de jesus




























Cupula del convento de santa catalina


















Compañia de Jesus


















CUPULA DE LA COMPAÑIA

























​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El barrio de San Blas que hermoso que es, que buenos recuerdos y con lluvia mejor aún.... gracias por las tomas Koko kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

hermosas fotos Koko,haces un trabajo encomiable pero creo gratificante,te llevas muchos elogios merecidamente,saludos!!:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Como siempre, tus fotos estan de la pm Koko 

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Como siempre, tus fotos estan de la pm Koko
> 
> Salu2 :colgate:


hey gracias man... si ye gustaron no te pierdas las del acueducto de sapantiana en el thread de caminantes de cusco je je saludos andres


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Otro thread impresionante, por la cantidad de detalles que nos muestra de los principales monumentos del centro histórico del Cusco.

Me gustaron todas las fotos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

oh! hace tiempo que no visitaba este threaaaad!!.. que lindas las fotos de San Blás! están preciosas.. tengo gratos recuerdos de ahi.. habia un café en 7 angelitos que era buenazo, espero que siga ahi! jeje.. lindas las últimas fotos tmb! el cielo de Cusco siempre se ve preciosooooo!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas foto, de tiempo en est ethread feliciades koko!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> hermosas fotos Koko,haces un trabajo encomiable pero creo gratificante,te llevas muchos elogios merecidamente,saludos!!:cheers:


Gracias brother agradesco tus comentarios



dra.naths said:


> oh! hace tiempo que no visitaba este threaaaad!!.. que lindas las fotos de San Blás! están preciosas.. tengo gratos recuerdos de ahi.. habia un café en 7 angelitos que era buenazo, espero que siga ahi! jeje.. lindas las últimas fotos tmb! el cielo de Cusco siempre se ve preciosooooo!!!


Hola naths como tas gracias por el comentario



El Bajopontino said:


> Otro thread impresionante, por la cantidad de detalles que nos muestra de los principales monumentos del centro histórico del Cusco.
> 
> Me gustaron todas las fotos.


Gracias bajo je je saludos



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas foto, de tiempo en est ethread feliciades koko!!!!!!!!!!


Gracias BRYAN


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

PARA MI AMIGA NATHS...
se que viviste en san blas cuando estuvisste en cusco asi que voy a compartir unas fotos de Sapantiana San Blas no se si lo habras conocido pero deseo compartirlo contigo...

Algo mas por favor muchas veces han comentado que por que pongo fotos de otro thread aqui bueno UNA SIMPLE RAZON, quiero compartirlo con todos , EN EL THREAD DE CAMINATES siempre posteo mis fotos aunque este quede relegado pero no todos ven el thread de caminantes de cusco y creo que todos tienen de derecho de ver las fotos asi que por favor abstenganse de decir que YA LAS VI o cosas por el estilo, a los que siempre comentan mis fotos muchas gracias, pero dejemos que todos puedan apreciarlas ...

saludos





Acueducto colonial






















































​[/CENTER]


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ooh.. gracias por la dedicatoria!!!.. sabes (casi) toda mi historia en cusco.. jajaja... una preg.. donde queda Sapantiana?? no conoci eso  se ve bonito.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien Cusco


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q calidad koko...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> ooh.. gracias por la dedicatoria!!!.. sabes (casi) toda mi historia en cusco.. jajaja... una preg.. donde queda Sapantiana?? no conoci eso  se ve bonito.


En San Blas... je je solo debes seguin la calle choquechaca hasta el final subir las gradas y voila ja ja o uedes seguir por la calle tandapata hasta llegar a la calle 7 borreguitos y llegas a sapantiana... hay una huaca y mas arriba los acueductos saludos ... por cierto no te apenes mucha gente en cusco desconoce tambien el lugar


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

las mismas fotos, jajja pero bueno, siempre es agradable volver a verlas!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

MONINCC said:


> las mismas fotos, jajja pero bueno, siempre es agradable volver a verlas!!!


jeje si pe ^^ pero de todas maneras gracias Koko por las fotos, se conoce muchos lados de Cusco gracias a ti kay:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> En San Blas... je je solo debes seguin la calle choquechaca hasta el final subir las gradas y voila ja ja o uedes seguir por la calle tandapata hasta llegar a la calle *7 borreguitos* y llegas a sapantiana... hay una huaca y mas arriba los acueductos saludos ... por cierto no te apenes mucha gente en cusco desconoce tambien el lugar


pfff! con razón! nunca conoci 7 borreguitos.. solo 7 angelitos, 7 diablitos, 7 culebras, purgatorio, y no se q mas x ahi.. jeje! saludos!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> pfff! con razón! nunca conoci 7 borreguitos.. solo 7 angelitos, 7 diablitos, 7 culebras, purgatorio, y no se q mas x ahi.. jeje! saludos!


hay nombres aun mas curiosos como miracalcetas!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante ese acueducto, pequeño pero bonito. No sabía que en el Perú, aún quedaban restos de este tipo de estructuras, de la época colonial.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

tb hay calle abracitos !!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

KOKO TUS FOTOS DEJARAN UN GRAN VACIO... LA GRAN MAYORIA DE LAS FOTOS DE LOS TEMAS CUSQUEÑOS CON TUYAS. QUE HARAS???


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> KOKO TUS FOTOS DEJARAN UN GRAN VACIO... LA GRAN MAYORIA DE LAS FOTOS DE LOS TEMAS CUSQUEÑOS CON TUYAS. QUE HARAS???


tranqui es un desborde de capacidad de mi cuenta subi mas de la cuenta solo debo pasar una buena cantidad de fotos a mi cuenta nueva eso es todo y borrar el exedente... no se ha perdido ni una sola foto je je por lo pronto estoy areglando el thread de cusco nocturno... tranquilo que solo en ese thread hay mas de 400 fotos je je... calma muchacho pero descuida hare lo posible por conservar todo saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Apreciar fotos de Cusco y especialmente de Cusco histórico es siempre una delicia y placer infinitos. Gracias por compartir. Las panorámicas estan super !!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Apreciar fotos de Cusco y especialmente de Cusco histórico es siempre una delicia y placer infinitos. Gracias por compartir. Las panorámicas estan super !!!


gracias sky pronto mas pixs je je es dificil decidir si ponerlas aqui o en el de caminantes pa que no me critiquen por repetido je je:lol::lol:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> gracias sky pronto mas pixs je je es dificil decidir si ponerlas aqui o en el de caminantes pa que no me critiquen por repetido je je:lol::lol:


PERO SI IGUAL LAS PONES EN AMBOS, jejejje

PONLAS EN AMBAS... YA QUE ALGUNOS NUNCA ENTRAN EN EL DE CAMINANTES Y SI EN LOS FOROS GENERALES!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

me gustaron mucho estas...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas panorámicas. Son desde Sacsayhuaman?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Precioso. Gracias por las fotos Koko.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas tus fotos, Koko


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

la foto de las cruces se ve magica.. lo maximo.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenisimas panoramicas
de las mjores !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> me gustaron mucho estas...


muchas gracias KIOSHI aprecio mucho tus comentarios



W!CKED said:


> Buenas panorámicas. Son desde Sacsayhuaman?


no todas solo algunas las que se ven la plaza y lo demas algo cerca si son desde saqsayhuaman las otras son desde san cristobal



IDK'klabe said:


> Precioso. Gracias por las fotos Koko.


gracias brother



Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas tus fotos, Koko


gracias chochera se agradece je je




dra.naths said:


> la foto de las cruces se ve magica.. lo maximo.


gracias por el coment amigaaa je je!!!



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenisimas panoramicas
> de las mjores !!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias bryan tu y kioshi siempre siguen los posts je je XD muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos de la calle SAN AGUSTIN

El novo hotel que colinda con el futuro hotel MARRIOT 




























detalle del balcon










se nota el detalle de los muros incas en las casonas










Una casona en recuperacion seguramente para un nuevo hotel










detalles del porton de dicha casona (leones tallados)




























hay muchas casona que estan en muy mal estado en esta cuadra de SAN AGUSTIN, pero estoy seguro que con la inauguracion del marriot esta cuadra se va valorizar mucho mas... este balcon que se encuentra en estado catatonico... no todo es color de rosa










detalle de un porton



















la casona que ocupa el consulado aleman y ACUPARI instituto de enseñanza de aleman un bello balcon









​


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

cuanto detalle hay frente a nuestras narices y a veces ni nos damos cuenta,saludos koko geniales las fotos!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

LINDAS FOTOS COMO SIEMPRE Y COMO DICE AQUICUSCO: CUANTOS DETALLES QUE NO NOS DAMOS CUENTA A SIMPLE VISTA

CIERTO, EL MARRIOT AYUDARA A MEJORAR EL ASPECTO DE LA ZONA, PERO AL MISMO TIEMPO SE DESPLAZARAN A MAS CUSQUEÑOS DE LA ZONA. LO IDEAL SERIA RECUPERAR ESAS CALLES SIN QUE LA GENTE LOCAL SE VAYA, PERO COMO ESTAN LAS LEYES Y LA ECONOMIA HOY EN DIA, ES ALGO UTOPICO!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

es cierto detallasos, que son sorpendentes pero no nos damos el tiempo de mirarlo con detalle xD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que hermoso balcón la del consulado, Cusco es increíble de verdad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Los leones y el balcòn del consulado esta muy bonitos, Koko


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> cuanto detalle hay frente a nuestras narices y a veces ni nos damos cuenta,saludos koko geniales las fotos!


creeme que yo no los habia visto hasta que me converti en forista je je ...



MONINCC said:


> LINDAS FOTOS COMO SIEMPRE Y COMO DICE AQUICUSCO: CUANTOS DETALLES QUE NO NOS DAMOS CUENTA A SIMPLE VISTA
> 
> CIERTO, EL MARRIOT AYUDARA A MEJORAR EL ASPECTO DE LA ZONA, PERO AL MISMO TIEMPO SE DESPLAZARAN A MAS CUSQUEÑOS DE LA ZONA. LO IDEAL SERIA RECUPERAR ESAS CALLES SIN QUE LA GENTE LOCAL SE VAYA, PERO COMO ESTAN LAS LEYES Y LA ECONOMIA HOY EN DIA, ES ALGO UTOPICO!!!


cierto y controvertido cusco en camino a convertirse en ciudad museo (el centro) pero me pregunto si es mejor tener casas coloniales tugurizadas
o permitir la inversion controvercial esto ultimo quizas se deberia buscar un punto medio entre ambos



brian_cusco13 said:


> es cierto detallasos, que son sorpendentes pero no nos damos el tiempo de mirarlo con detalle xD!!!!!!!!!!


es cierto amigazo



W!CKED said:


> Que hermoso balcón la del consulado, Cusco es increíble de verdad.


gracias



Inkandrew9 said:


> Los leones y el balcòn del consulado esta muy bonitos, Koko


gracias andres saludos



mientras voy cargando mas fotos les dejo estas 3 de la pagina anterior




























​


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WWOWOWWOWW LAS PANORAMICAS ESTAN COOLLL GRANDE CUSCO!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos, sii que chvrz construcciones y detalles q le poonen!11111


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Otro rincon del cusco... el ex cine teatro COLON... hoy teatro municipal

Pertenecio a una familia de inmigrantes italianos y llevaba el nombre del teatro Italia y a raiz de la segunda guerra mundial casi fue incendiado por una turba de gente opositora a la italia de mussolini que era aliada de la alemania nazi de hitler ... motivo por el cual se le cambio de nombre a teatro Colon el mismo que funciono como cine hasta hace algunas decadas y en su decadencia se vino abajo y era un terreno abandonado, fue recuperado por el alcalde Estrada Perez y se convirtio en el hoy en dia teatro municipal...





































exquisitos detalles 































































​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

BIEN CON ESE ANTIGUO TEATRO, pero porque no lo pusiste en el de caminantes tambien como siempre???


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Asu, de verdad que hermoso teatro.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> BIEN CON ESE ANTIGUO TEATRO, pero porque no lo pusiste en el de caminantes tambien como siempre???


como siempre noooo monin na que ver ya te dije este no es repeticion del thread de caminantes...

saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas tomas del teatro Koko, dijiste que convirtió en un "terreno abandonado" no será más bien en un "monumento abandonado". Por casualidad no tiene fotos de los interiores. kay:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> como siempre noooo monin na que ver ya te dije este no es repeticion del thread de caminantes...
> 
> saludos


OK OK OK... 

No se puede entrar a ahi, no? tampoco lo vi nunca por dentro


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

MONINCC said:


> OK OK OK...
> 
> No se puede entrar a ahi, no? tampoco lo vi nunca por dentro


what?! de veras nunca entraste? es pequeño pero acogedor,y cada semana creo que hay eventos alli.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

estan muy buenas koko.. nunca le habia dado mucha importancia a ese teatro.. pero con tus fotos realmente veo lo bien q esta


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

jaj este thread esta recontra bn colocado
,............... grax x las fotos koko!!!!!!!!
y si el teatro municip0al luce bn chvr!!
el intewrior tb es chvre!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> what?! de veras nunca entraste? es pequeño pero acogedor,y cada semana creo que hay eventos alli.


Soy muy distraido, jejej... SI fui muchisimas veces al teatro municipal, pero nunca me fije por que puerta se ingresa


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

SE INGRESA X AMBAS, pero mas x la moderna!!!!, mi cole siempre hacia sus actuaciones ahi........ si me rcuerdo del gran teatro municipal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Buenas tomas del teatro Koko, dijiste que convirtió en un "terreno abandonado" no será más bien en un "monumento abandonado". Por casualidad no tiene fotos de los interiores. kay:


no estoy seguro si fue por un sismo pero el antiguo teatro se vino abajo y solo quedaba esa fachada y un canchon dentro con algunas paredes derruidas y fue convertido en lo que ahora es el teatro municipal por el ex alcalde daniel estrada perez hace ya algunos años


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> buenas fotos koko... asi sin retoques tus fotos salen chvres


PERO IGULA BUSCO MAS PERFECCION JE JE


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Iglesia de San Sebastian una joya poco conocida


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gusta la Iglesia, algo curioso que siempre observo es que las hornacinas están vacías.... Saludos Koko kay:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

San Sebastian fuera del CH!!
se ve bien chvr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos de SAN SEBASTIAN


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

estan muy buenas koko .. te estas interdistritalizando ultimamente (jajaja q palabra) 

la iglesia esta quedando bien con los trabajos de mantenimiento q estan haciendo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta esta iglesia, pero ultimamente estaba pensando si ese contorno ovalado de la parte superior del imafronte quedò asì porque se iva a trabajar màs la piedra o simplemente asì se pensò dejarlo ... la verdad me gustarìa que solo hubiera quedado el contorno de lo que se tallò, como que se verìa màs delicado. Buehh son cosas mìas, aùn asì me encnata. Salu2


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q chvr san sebastian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! buenas fotos koko!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Parece que son dos tipos de piedras, las de las torres son un toque rosada y las de la fachada son más cremas. La Iglesia es muy bonita.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q bonita la Iglesia, me gustó.
Gx por las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta mucho esa iglesia (San Sebastián). Parece una iglesia Puneña, al menos, tiene todo el estilo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Parece que son dos tipos de piedras, las de las torres son un toque rosada y las de la fachada son más cremas. La Iglesia es muy bonita.


la piedra es la diorita la misma que fue utilizada en varios palacios incas ... se ve mas rosado por que esta en proceso de restauracion y las torres han quedado asi como nuevas me imagino que la fachada debe quedar asi despues...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me gusta mucho esa iglesia (San Sebastián). Parece una iglesia Puneña, al menos, tiene todo el estilo.


este estilo es conocido como barroco peruano y la verdad que las iglesias de puno que datan de la misma epoca son muy parecidas asi como las de Potosi en bolivia y algunas de La Paz ... fueron influenciadas por este estilo...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Por favor para que colaboren con máximo 5 fotos por forista ya que Cusco es la ciudad suramericana de hoy en el siguiente thread internacional:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847296


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

interesante la iglesia.. tiene cierto parecido a la catedral de puno


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Felicitaciones KOKO CUSCO por tener tu propio subforo y tenerlo lleno de Fotografias, bien amigo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas imagenes desde el antiguo local de la tricentenaria Universidad Nacional de San Antonio de Abad... hoy facultad de derecho

desde alli se contermpla la compañia de jesus


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La séptima foto me gusto, gracias por las fotos Koko kay:


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buenas fotos Koko se ve que ahora vas a los distritos jejee que sera lo sgte Los templos de Belen Santiago, Almudena...o Algo de San Jeronimo a ver si te vas a Pisaq al mercado sabatino de artesanias o un tour de fotos por toda esa ruta que es chevere

Saludos
Crlwaly
:lol:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos koko de la unsaac y el fondo de la compañia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

como siempre buenas fotos amigo del cuzco, en tu subforo e visto mas imagenes q en una enciclopedia del peru. jeje


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> La séptima foto me gusto, gracias por las fotos Koko kay:


gracias chris

kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

crlwaly1 said:


> Buenas fotos Koko se ve que ahora vas a los distritos jejee que sera lo sgte Los templos de Belen Santiago, Almudena...o Algo de San Jeronimo a ver si te vas a Pisaq al mercado sabatino de artesanias o un tour de fotos por toda esa ruta que es chevere
> 
> Saludos
> Crlwaly
> :lol:


siii amigo je je de hecho je je saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

antonio32133 said:


> como siempre buenas fotos amigo del cuzco, en tu subforo e visto mas imagenes q en una enciclopedia del peru. jeje


oeee gracias ja ja te agradesco el comentario


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos de la tricentenaria casa de estudios de san antonio abad del cusco
UNSAAC


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos koko del paraniunfo de la UNSAAC, !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko del paraniunfo de la UNSAAC, !!!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias tio je je


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

asi es.. t salieron chvres como siempre.. saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> asi es.. t salieron chvres como siempre.. saludos


gracias kioshi


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas tomas, Koko


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me encanto el lugar.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Me encanto el lugar.


Siiiiiiii ^^ a mi tambien


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos ... retomando el thread!!!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

... a mi tb...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Algunas fotos del cementerio general del Almudena

Templo de la Almudena




























Cementerio

















































































​


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

estan muy buenas.. me gusto la remodelacion de la plaza... aunq no me gustan los cementerios jajaja

chvre koko


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q chvr se ve almudena buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> estan muy buenas.. me gusto la remodelacion de la plaza... aunq no me gustan los cementerios jajaja
> 
> chvre koko


pues te dire que el INC lo declaro como lugar de interes historico y ya se empieza a ver turistas ... en ese lugar... quiza lo diferente son las numerosas lapidas de los nichos hechas de bronce... y por cierto las estatuas de marmol angeles y mausoleos de la entrada

ademas algo mas, es dificil encontrar fotos del cementerio y ademas me encanta la cupula de la iglesia de almudena es bella... aunque me imagino que mas te gustan los edificios ya que estudias arquitectura ... prefiero personalmente los lugares historicos como este 

saludos kioshi


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

no digo q el cementerio no sea agradable, nada de eso.. las pocas veces q entre vi cosas muy interesantes como los mausoleos y las estatuas y tus fotos me hicieron recordar y ni q decir de su valor historico ps.. me encantan los lugares con valor historico y si de arquitectura se trata cuando proyecto algo me gusta q tengan conceptos sacados de obras asi........... a lo q iba es q los cementerios en GENERAL no me gustan por q me dan cosa jajaja.. por los tenebrosos q suelen ser y por todas ese rollo supersticioso...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ jeje en realidad no es que sea divertido ir a un cementerio, claro que da cierto miedito.. pero vale la pena ir a los cementerios así como al Almudena en Cusco o al Presbitero Maestro en Lima.. las obras que tienen dentro son preciosas. 
estan super las fotos Koko!.. me gusto mucho la antepenultima..


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> fotos tomadas desde Sacsayhuaman el dia jueves ...
> 
> plaza de armas
> 
> ...


Gracias koko por el fondo de escritorio que ahora tengo.:banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> Gracias koko por el fondo de escritorio que ahora tengo.:banana:


puxxa espero que no se te haya deformado demasiado por que el formato que uso es jpg para que descargue mucho mas rapido y ademas no me agrada la idea de colgar fotos en formato bmp o superiores.

pero muchas gracias... yo podría poner varias fotos de tu thread de Lima por que estan muy buenas tambien ... saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Cada dia mejores tus fotos Koko, Cusco esta cada dia mas hermoso. Saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellas vistas de la ciudad.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Bellas vistas de la ciudad.





IDK'klabe said:


> Cada dia mejores tus fotos Koko, Cusco esta cada dia mas hermoso. Saludos.


gracias kay:kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

VISTA PRIVILEGIADA DE LA CIUDAD. NO SE SI LE VENDRIA BIEN UN TELEFERICO?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El centro del CUSCO desde el mirador de SAN BLAS


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

RUINAS de SAQSAYHUAMAN... zona o sector del cerro suchuna o más conocido como el rodadero
scroll==>


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

De las mejores panorámicas que sacaste Koko


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> De las mejores panorámicas que sacaste Koko


esperate que llueva un poco más y que esa pampa se ponga verde y veras como queda XD!!! pronto pronto je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> VISTA PRIVILEGIADA DE LA CIUDAD. NO SE SI LE VENDRIA BIEN UN TELEFERICO?


Hay un proyecto de la Municipalidad de San Sebastían para un teleferico hacia el cerro PICOL...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Hay un proyecto de la Municipalidad de San Sebastían para un teleferico hacia el cerro PICOL...


Ese teleférico en San Sebastian no se puede hacer de manera directa con dinero del estado, por lo que ahi se verá la jugada de koko Acurio para construirlo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

LOS COLORES DEL CORPUS ... CUSCO

La Carroza o Baldaquín de Plata!!!













































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

T_T Insisto. ¡Quiero ir al Corpus! 

P.D. Es increíble el nivel de detalle del templete. Incluso reproduce el almohadillado que recubre los arcos torales de la cúpula de la Iglesia del Triunfo....


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> T_T Insisto. ¡Quiero ir al Corpus!
> 
> P.D. Es increíble el nivel de detalle del templete. Incluso reproduce el almohadillado que recubre los arcos torales de la cúpula de la Iglesia del Triunfo....


es verdad yo que saque fotos y recorrí triunfo pues note tambien lo que mencionas

PD: Si habrá más fotos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

que hermosas fotos!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:drool:

Next!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> que hermosas fotos!!


wow muchas gracias!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> :drool:
> 
> Next!!!


ya pongo más luego


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Impresionante esa carroza, solo la vi una vez en mi vida, de muy chico, ... al proximo año creo que me animare para ir por segunda vez.

Gracias koko por las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Impresionante esa carroza, solo la vi una vez en mi vida, de muy chico, ... al proximo año creo que me animare para ir por segunda vez.
> 
> Gracias koko por las fotos.


kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Unas más del corpus del CUSCO













































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cual es el santo chelero??? ...xD!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Felicitaciones, Koko, están increíbles las tomas... ¿Santo chelero? ¿Existe?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Cual es el santo chelero??? ...xD!


debe ser San Juergonimo... digo SAN JERONIMO ja ja... cuando vengas a cusco ... te apuntas para cargar las andas ja ja...

San Jeronimo es el que usa sonbrero y lleva una iglesia de plata en las manos...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Felicitaciones, Koko, están increíbles las tomas... ¿Santo chelero? ¿Existe?


ja ja no precisamente lo que pasa es que el forista MONIN comento que si quieres cerveza gratis solo hay que seguir a san jeronimo hasta su templo en la fiesta del corpus... que obsequian cerveza a raudales... San Jeronimo está practicamente a las afueras de la ciudad... es por ello me imagino que ofrecen la chela... pa que los fieles no claudiquen XD!!!

gracias por el comentario


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Felicitaciones, Koko, están increíbles las tomas... ¿Santo chelero? ¿Existe?


:lol:... como siempre Andres y su gran imaginación...

Koko acaba de aclarar la situación; sin embargo es necesario que sepan que todos los santos tienen cargos con mucha chela, comida, bandas y danzas. Unos cargos mas grandes que otros, el desenlace siempre es el mismo. 

Pero porque San Jerónimo y San Sebastian tienen fiestas mucho mas grandes? Es porque actualmente son distritos. Mientras que San Antonio presenta una danza, banda y cinco cajas de chela, y San Cristobal dos danzas y un camión de chelas, a San Jerónimo y San Sebastian los esperan mas de 20 danzas, puestos de domida y camiones y camiones de chela. San Jerónimo llega a su distrito, y su pueblo lo espera con el alcalde a la cabeza; una multitud ingresa a la plaza del distrito con el patron. Es por eso que es el Corpus de San Jerónimo es por si solo una fiesta tan importante y grande como el mismisimo Corpus de la Plaza de Armas del Cusco.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> :lol:... como siempre Andres y su gran imaginación...
> 
> Koko acaba de aclarar la situación; sin embargo es necesario que sepan que todos los santos tienen cargos con mucha chela, comida, bandas y danzas. Unos cargos mas grandes que otros, el desenlace siempre es el mismo.
> 
> Pero porque San Jerónimo y San Sebastian tienen fiestas mucho mas grandes? Es porque actualmente son distritos. Mientras que San Antonio presenta una danza, banda y cinco cajas de chela, y San Cristobal dos danzas y un camión de chelas, a San Jerónimo y San Sebastian los esperan mas de 20 danzas, puestos de domida y camiones y camiones de chela. San Jerónimo llega a su distrito, y su pueblo lo espera con el alcalde a la cabeza; una multitud ingresa a la plaza del distrito con el patron. Es por eso que es el Corpus de San Jerónimo es por si solo una fiesta tan importante y grande como el mismisimo Corpus de la Plaza de Armas del Cusco.


no sabía eso XD!!! se ve que eres bien devoto... del santo ja ja GLU GLU GLU ja ja ja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> ... debe ser San Juergonimo... digo SAN JERONIMO ja ja... cuando vengas a Cusco ... te apuntas para cargar las andas ja ja...
> 
> San Jeronimo es el que usa sonbrero y lleva una iglesia de plata en las manos...


A shaaa!!! ...xD°



MONINCC said:


> :lol:... como siempre Andres y su gran imaginación...


:lol:



koko cusco said:


> ... si quieres cerveza gratis solo hay que seguir a san jeronimo hasta su templo en la fiesta del corpus... que obsequian cerveza a raudales... San Jeronimo está practicamente a las afueras de la ciudad... *es por ello me imagino que ofrecen la chela... pa que los fieles no claudiquen XD!!!*


Facil ah!



koko cusco said:


> no sabía eso XD!!! se ve que eres bien devoto... del santo ja ja GLU GLU GLU ja ja ja


:rofl:


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias Koko, pase muy buenos momentos viendo tus fotos de mi Cusco querido.....Dios como lo extraño y a sus noches tambien, ya son 3 años que viaje a trujillo y auque trujillo es una ciudad bonita, extraño demasiado a Cusco.....


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

macross1 said:


> Muchas gracias Koko, pase muy buenos momentos viendo tus fotos de mi Cusco querido.....Dios como lo extraño y a sus noches tambien, ya son 3 años que viaje a trujillo y auque trujillo es una ciudad bonita, extraño demasiado a Cusco.....


que bueno saludos ... esa es la idea XD!!!

Bienvanido al foro...


----------

